# حصري : كورسات شركة cummins



## rasmi (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أقدم لكم بعض مما لدي من كورسات
وفي هذا الموضوع سأقدم لكم بعض الكورسات من شركة cummins و أغلبها يتعلق بال engines
وتحتوي على :

B- Series Cummins Engine Familiarization
C_SERIES
Heavy Duty Coolant
Lubrication and Filtration
OiL Drain Interval Specificationi
Product Knowledge PP Presentation
Theory And Operation Of Diesel Engine​
والأن مع التحميل

PART 1

from MEGAUPLOAD




from IFILE.IT



form ZIPPYSHARE










PART 2

from MEGAUPLOAD




from IFILE.IT



form ZIPPYSHARE




لا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم
والله ولي التوفيق وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعيين









​


----------



## مليته (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و فتح الله عليك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و أسأل الله أن يجعل علمك صدقة جارية لك .
و كل العام و أنت بخير أخي العزيز .


----------



## مليته (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز الروابط لم تفتح معي , لو تكرمة بأن تضعها بطريقة يسهل تحميلها , أفادك الله .


----------



## rasmi (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مليته قال:


> أخي العزيز الروابط لم تفتح معي , لو تكرمة بأن تضعها بطريقة يسهل تحميلها , أفادك الله .



أرجو توضيح وجه الصعوبة حتى أستطيع أن أحل المشكلة
ولكن عموما لتنزيل الملفات يتم تنزيل الجزء الأول من أي موقع من الثلاثه وأيضا يتم تنزيل الثاني بنفس الطريقة ولا يشترط هنا أي يكون الملفين تم تحميلهم من موقع واحد وبعد ذلك يتم وضع الملفين في مكان واحد وفك ضغط أي منهما وسوف نحصل على الملفات كلها كاملة وجاهزة للتشغيل


----------



## salwan (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## rasmi (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد وأتمنى ألا تكون هناك أي مشاكل في التحميل


----------



## adison2000 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed barema (15 يناير 2012)

rasmi قال:


> أقدم لكم بعض مما لدي من كورسات
> وفي هذا الموضوع سأقدم لكم بعض الكورسات من شركة cummins و أغلبها يتعلق بال engines
> وتحتوي على :
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا كنت عايز معلومات عن المحركcummins big cam vi 
و خصوصا عن pressure time pump (AFC pumps) tupe g
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## saad_srs (17 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohie (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك ربى خيرا


----------



## النصرة (19 يناير 2012)

الاخ الفاضل 
الملفات غير موجودة على الرابط
ارجو معالجة المشكلة
ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## mahmoud pepo (12 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكك الله خيرا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل*

جزاكك الله خيرا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## حسام محي الدين (12 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي العزيز الروابط لم تفتح معي , لو تكرمة بأن تضعها بطريقة يسهل تحميلها , أفادك الله .


----------



## هاجووس (30 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohammadalissa (20 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------

